
Julia Gotchas and How to Handle Them (2016) - Tomte
http://www.stochasticlifestyle.com/7-julia-gotchas-handle/
======
eigenspace
I was going to warn people that since this is from 2016 it's likely got out of
date information (julia hit 1.0 in 2018), but actually almost all of this is
still relevant and useful.

